# I am not sure whats happening in my marriage



## malliesam (Sep 22, 2011)

So i have been married for almost for almost 17 months now and i have no clue what to do anymore im just extremely unhappy. My wife got pregnant shot gun style so we ended up living by my folks. I was gonna give up my studies and support my family so she wanted me to study finish, to add she was also studying. Ok so i decided to continue with my studies with the parttime job i had we just made it through the month. 

After a few months i walked out on my partime job because i wasnt treated fairly. i was looking for PARTTIME work for six months until I got a job but, this job was fulltime at night from 5 till 9. 

that was just the background of my problem, the crux of the problem is that she doesnt make me happy,we are constantly fighting in her eyes i dont do anything right. 

concerning sex, she doesnt pamper herself up making herself sexy,she is beautiful but i never get to see it so Im put off from sex, and i dont know how to tell her without hurting her feelings and starting another fight. i try to not have sex cos i rarely get an erection for her because she doesnt make herself attractive. Even when we go out she doesnt pamper herself up, i put myself in debt so that i can buy her nice clothes, but that isnt helping she hardly wears the things i bought for her that she chose. 

I am exhausted all the time, im at campus from 8am till about 4pm then it takes me an hour to get to work at 5pm then i finish work at 9pm i get home about 10pm eat, shower and get into bed bout 11pm. maybe to alot of people this isnt exhausting but my wife makes it exhausting, when i get into bed i put on something to watch for me and my son till he falls asleep again then before I can rest and put something on too watch and really relax she throws a ***** fit and says i must put the tv off, thats another fight.

My mom and her mom looks after our son during the week,and that helps alot. she also works on saturdays only and sunday is our family day.

she fights with every single day i cant take it, i just wanna have 1 day without fighting


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

honey....how frustrating for you...can i suggest one thing..sit your wife down..hold her hands...look her in the eye and tell her you want to have a happy life trogether but yr not feeling it..talk listen, talk .... best of luck...people can change


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

You have an exhausting schedule! 
Does she ask you to turn the tv off because she wants some time with you? Does she feel that you use the tv to tune her out? Try putting your son to bed and ask her if the two of you can just cuddle. Or tell her to get on the bed and you can give each other back rubs while you watch the tv and have a glass of wine or a beer. 

When she criticizes you be honest and tell her that she makes you feel that you do everything wrong. And that makes you withdraw, and that hurts your marriage. 
Communicate your hurt feelings as often as you can. 
Ask her if you do anything right?


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

oncehisangel said:


> honey....how frustrating for you...can i suggest one thing..sit your wife down..hold her hands...look her in the eye and tell her you want to have a happy life trogether but yr not feeling it..talk listen, talk .... best of luck...people can change


:iagree:


----------

